# As a Junkie Do I or Don’t I?



## bcall2043

Hello my name is Benny and I am an addict for old machines and tools.

I was at the scrap yard today and met a gentleman and we got to talking about machine tools and how some folks just throw them away as scrap. He mentioned that his dad had passed away and left him and his brother a farm that had at least 2 lathes and a shaper in the shop. He and his brother have been in no hurry to clean out and settle the estate waiting for the real-estate market to get better so the old farm is just locked up and setting.

The question is do I dare follow up and go take a look knowing how weak I am? 

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson

Send me in, I'll take one for the team. Call me and we'll make arrangements.


----------



## Uglydog

Benny, You gotta go there! You have an ethical obligation.....
And if you see anything cool that would like to visit MN let me know. After all I'll be in your neighborhood on March 12th to visit that Cincinnati Mill.  



bcall2043 said:


> Hello my name is Benny and I am an addict for old machines and tools.
> 
> I was at the scrap yard today and met a gentleman and we got to talking about machine tools and how some folks just throw them away as scrap. He mentioned that his dad had passed away and left him and his brother a farm that had at least 2 lathes and a shaper in the shop. He and his brother have been in no hurry to clean out and settle the estate waiting for the real-estate market to get better so the old farm is just locked up and setting.
> 
> The question is do I dare follow up and go take a look knowing how weak I am?
> 
> Benny
> The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## macrnr

Of coarse you go, what kind of question is that?


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Hi, My name is Mike.
I'm a tool junkie too.. a horrible affliction. I get no less than 10 circulars from tool manufacturers monthly, and just as many online weekly. i buy tools (sometimes) i don't even need, just because they impress me in some way. .... But i'm set up in the eventuality regardless. I figure if i can do the same thing more than one way, and have the tooling , then nothing is impossible even if things go really bad. I'm kinda like a Repair Doomsday Prepper or more like a Tool Hoarder is probably more accurate.
 My affliction has brought me much joy over the years as well as much sadness.
 Many tools have been raised from the ashes to perform again, some have been pulverized to bits and rendered too time consuming or expensive to revive. Some tools are bought brand new and deliberately modified to suit another need or purpose.
I have Carhartt sheets on my bed,
My cologne is PB Blaster,
I like the smell of the tool oil that comes on well made tools.
I'm aroused by the thought turning something on my lathes', or tig welding.
I keep a copy of Machinery's Handbook on my nightstand, and read it when i want to stay awake.
I'm Mike and I'm a Tool Junkie....)


----------



## Rbeckett

Heck yeah, or PM me the address and I'll go look for you.... That would help your weakness and I might save you from a great deal too.  All kidding aside, I would look, and maybe even flip what I didn;t want to some other members and users.
Bob


----------



## Tony Wells

Bennie, if you don't go, you're not a junkie:nono:


----------



## Old Iron

Yup if-n it was me I'd already be there...:rofl:

Paul


----------



## Philco

Uglydog said:


> Benny, You gotta go there! You have an ethical obligation.....
> And if you see anything cool that would like to visit MN let me know. After all I'll be in your neighborhood on March 12th to visit that Cincinnati Mill.



Uglydog, there's an industrial size Kalamazoo band saw sitting right beside the Cincinnati mill at Clark iron & metal. I don't know anything about it. Maybe Benny knows the details on it. if not, you may want to call Woody about it before you make your trip.
And yes Benny, you need to go & look ( like you need to be persuaded) just think of all of the things that could happen to these poor machines, mister rust could come & visit them, thieves could break in & rob parts off of them to sell for scrap, you know the stories!!!!
Phil


----------



## pineyfolks

You better go look , it may be 2 monarch 10ee lathes with dros or just some boat anchors. If you don't go you'll always wonder and lose sleep the rest of your life. :lmao:


----------



## autonoz

While you are sitting around contemplating, some "real" tool junkie has talked to the same fella and has already went. He found two almost untouched lathes and a great finisher and all for a price he could not pass up. At least that is what would be going through my head, during my sleepless nights, while I decided if I should go or not.


----------



## wolframore

That's what happened to me... I missed out on a 12" rotary table for $100 and a Hardinge Lathe for $300.  I've picked up all the Starett, Brown and Sharps, Mitutoyo and other toys from the guy but darn it missed some cool deals.


----------



## Uglydog

Philco said:


> Uglydog, there's an industrial size Kalamazoo band saw sitting right beside the Cincinnati mill at Clark iron & metal. I don't know anything about it. Maybe Benny knows the details on it. if not, you may want to call Woody about it before you make your trip.
> And yes Benny, you need to go & look ( like you need to be persuaded) just think of all of the things that could happen to these poor machines, mister rust could come & visit them, thieves could break in & rob parts off of them to sell for scrap, you know the stories!!!!
> Phil



Philco,
Thanks for the heads up!
Spoke with Woody this morning, sounds like a great saw, albeit out of my league.
Am looking forward to meeting some of you on March 12th.
Thank you,
Daryl
 MN


----------



## JOSHUAZ2

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi, My name is Mike.
> I'm a tool junkie too.. a horrible affliction. I get no less than 10 circulars from tool manufacturers monthly, and just as many online weekly. i buy tools (sometimes) i don't even need, just because they impress me in some way. .... But i'm set up in the eventuality regardless. I figure if i can do the same thing more than one way, and have the tooling , then nothing is impossible even if things go really bad. I'm kinda like a Repair Doomsday Prepper or more like a Tool Hoarder is probably more accurate.
> My affliction has brought me much joy over the years as well as much sadness.
> Many tools have been raised from the ashes to perform again, some have been pulverized to bits and rendered too time consuming or expensive to revive. Some tools are bought brand new and deliberately modified to suit another need or purpose.
> I have Carhartt sheets on my bed,
> My cologne is PB Blaster,
> I like the smell of the tool oil that comes on well made tools.
> I'm aroused by the thought turning something on my lathes', or tig welding.
> I keep a copy of Machinery's Handbook on my nightstand, and read it when i want to stay awake.
> I'm Mike and I'm a Tool Junkie....)



replace PB Blaster with WD 40 and you have me.


----------

